# Hüttener Berge Trans Aschberg Happening RG Kiel



## schraeuble (4. April 2007)

Moin aus Kiel,

die RG Kiel plant mal wieder was neues ! Ein Wochenende für MTBler und Crosser in der Zeit vom 15.-16.September in den Hüttener Bergen. Ausgelegt wird die Veranstaltung als CTF für Jedermann. An zwei Tagen werden wir verschiedene Leistungsgruppen über zwei verschiedene Streckenlängen führen.

Am Samstag abend wird zusätzlich eine kleine Grillparty in lockerer Atmoshäre inzeniert. Übernachtungen in der Jugendherberge sind möglich. Übernachtungen mit Zelten oder Wohnmobilen kein Problem !

Nähere INFO's unter:

Trans Aschberg  

Gruß Schraeuble aus Kiel


----------



## Catsoft (4. April 2007)

Klingt gut 

Ruf das doch bei Gelegenheit später im Jahr noch mal auf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

